
Ping-API – Automated API Testing and Monitoring - somecoder
https://ping-api.com/
======
jkarneges
It would be nice to know how this compares to Runscope.

------
Marat_Dukhan
Wow, this is very nice! I use UptimeRobot for one of my projects, and it took
me several hours to set up the tests there. And now I configured the same
tests on ping-api in just few minutes!

